# Official Game Thread: Suns @ Bulls 7:30 CST



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Bulls - Suns tomorrow*

As disappointed as I was about the Nets game (which I thought should have been a gimme), it's entirely possible that it was the combined result of rust from an 8-game layoff and opening night jitters. Factor in that we were without our best lowpost threat, and I guess I can see where a shaky start was in order. Nonetheless, I think seeing a spirited comeback to take the lead was a nice unexpected surprise, and shows why guys like Hinrich, Deng, and Nocioni are special players. Against the Pacers, I thought the Bulls played very well overall, considering they were on the road against one of the best teams in the league, and only a day after a 58 minute game no less. 

So with a full roster ready to go for tomorrow's game against the Suns, it'll be an interesting challenge. The Suns have started out looking like title contenders so far. They might be the most athletic team in the league when they play their small lineup (Stoudemire at center, Marion at PF, etc). I think it goes without saying that the Bulls will undoubtedly struggled to defend these guys. But luckily we have our homecourt to work with, which can really help with establishing a favorable tempo. And nobody on the Suns has the size to handle Eddy Curry. Those things we have in our favor. I'll also note that we NEED Nocioni in order to win this game. He is exactly the kind of guy that can disrupt the Suns offense with his reckless physical play. I think the Bulls will have another courageous battle like at Indiana, but it will mostly rely on the Bulls ability to keep the game's pace slow and run their offensive sets effectively. Each and every Bulls turnover will lead to easy fastbreak points for this lightening quick Suns team. I think this will be an entertaining one to watch, but I don't exactly predict the Bulls to pull this one out against one of the league's hottest teams.

Suns - 108
Bulls - 98

EDIT: I just noticed that 2 of the Suns first 3 games were against lowly teams, the Hawks and Nets. The other was against the mediocre Sixers (who they beat 108-98...which I predicted for the Bulls). So it's possible the Suns aren't as good as they've looked so far...but then again maybe they are :uhoh:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Suns should win pretty easily. They're scoring point like nobodies business, but then again, the level of competition they've faced isn't exactly the leagues world-beaters. They'll be facing another bottom feeder in our Bulls.

I'm curious to see how this team responds and how well they re-adapt to Curry in the lineup. I'm hoping the effort keeps up and with a couple of days rest that Kirk, Deng, Nocioni and Duhon are able to give it 35+ minutes of hard effort.

I don't expect a win but I don't think the Suns will simply walk all over us. It'll be a decent game. Should be fairly high scoring and entertaining. Something like Suns 104, Bulls 96. I've got a feeling this will be a game of runs, with each team taking their turns having nice runs. The Suns will simply have one more than the Bulls.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I have a feeling that the Bulls will be a constant Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde all season. There will be games where they look like a playoff team, and there will be other games where they look like a lottery team. This is what you can expect from a team that's young yet talented. If the Suns catch the Bulls on one of their "Mr. Hyde" games, then Bulls have a shot. I also think that the Suns are very prone to a mental let-down against us...they probably perceive us as bottom feeders with an 0-2 record, while they are the almighty 3-0 powerhouse. This plays right into the Bulls hands. Plus they don't exactly have alot of video footage to scout out Eddy Curry with, nor a big center to defend him, which means Eddy might be primed up for a 25-point outburst. I'm not expecting a win, but I'd be very surprised if this was a blowout. Bulls seem very hungry to get a win right now.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*@*














































*VS* 







































btw can anybody tell me how i can get this align center ???
it doesnt look that goo on the left side, can anybody tell me how i can get this thing in the middle ??? thx


phx 102
chi 96

nash 14/5/11
q-rich 13/4/4
jojo 26/6/3
marion 16/7/4
amare 18/17/1

kirk 13/3/7
ben 8/3/5
dre 14/9/2
tyson 12/14/2
eddy 18/7/1
loul 21/10/5


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Any word on whether the Bulls will continue to start Gordon over Deng? How about Nocioni's health, is he going to be ready to go?

Remember the rivalry Chandler had with Amare when Amare first came into the league? That's kind of faded away with Amare's rise to stardom and while Chandler has yet to take off for various reasons. I'll be curious to see if Tyson tries to step his game up going against one of the top young 4's in the league today.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls 104
Suns 94


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

With Eddy and AD coming back, I actually wouldn't be shocked if Tyson sat this one out. Anyone who watched the first two games should have been able to tell that Tyson was clearly hurting. You could even see it in simply the way he was walking. Of course, I haven't seen anything written about that, so maybe I'm way off.

This game, while not being "huge" by any means, could be big for this team. They're 0-2 and have the Clippers coming in on Saturday. If they win this one, they'd have a good shot at being 2-2 going into the west coast trip, which would be a huge positive. Of course, this is all just talk and they could easily be 0-4. Still, I'll continue to be cautiously optimisitic and predict a win. This team is different. I really believe that.

Bulls - 96
Suns - 92

Gordon continues to improve and look more comfortable, while Eddy leads us in scoring with 26.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Bulls 111
Suns 110 OT

Deng 36 points, 17 rebounds, 8 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks
Duhon 1 point, 14 assists
Nocioni 10 points, 10 rebounds
Gordon 6 points
Curry 15 points, 7 rebounds
Hinrich 13 points, 8 assists


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The final score of the Sixers game is deceiving. We were up on them by 10-20+ the entire game.

And btw, Phoenix is 3rd in points allowed and 2nd in FG% allowed.

Luol Deng is not exactly likely to outplay Shawn Marion or Joe Johnson especially not dominate.

Interresting some of you guys are prediciting that the Bulls will be able to hold Phoenix almost 20 points under their average.

Phoenix is going to blow you out unless they beat themselves.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The final score of the Sixers game is deceiving. We were up on them by 10-20+ the entire game.
> 
> And btw, Phoenix is 3rd in points allowed and 2nd in FG% allowed.
> ...


Yeah? Well Steve Nash has a hairy chest. What a freak. He sucks. Kirk > Nash


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> Phoenix is going to blow you out unless they beat themselves.


So you're going to win unless you lose? Gotcha.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

SKiles would be a fool for not starting Deng


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah? Well Steve Nash has a hairy chest. What a freak.


hahaha; i like steve nash, but this is still good stuff...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Suns 112
Bulls 88


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 101
Suns 95

Story of the game will be the ineffectiveness of the 3/4 position for the Suns and that should ultimately allow us to beat the Suns. With Eddy back we should be able to keep up on offense. I think Amare and Shawn Marion will become frustrated during the game by Andres Nocioni and his rough play. If Amare had got on the floor more he may be more pissed to play Nocioni. I think that Quentin will do just alright, but the Suns will be able to compete because Steve Nash lights Kirk Hinrich up for nearly 40 points.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

121-101 Phoenix

so bad that Yuta Tabuse scores 17 points.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

103








87


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Bulls 95
Suns 94

gordon hits game winner..


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

98









94


LEADING SCORERS:








21










19


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 121-101 Phoenix
> 
> so bad that *Yuta Tabuse* scores 17 points.


i guess so now it won't be so bad? 

(lol. i was looking forward to seeing the little guy play.) 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1918665 

going out on a limb...

*bulls 97
suns 91*


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Bulls 99
Suns 97

Curry with 21
Gordon comes through with 19


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Suns- 121
Bulls- 88

The first of many smearings at the hands of top-tier western teams.

High(Low?)lights
Eddy returns and brings the thunder, scoring 22. But allows Amare to match him with 22. Neither gets an assist.

Marion goes wild with 20 and 12.

Deng is the best player in red, scores 15+ and still doesn't start.

Nash drops 12 dimes and sits out the 4th quarter.

Hinrich goes 8-25, but his play is later described as "gutsy" & "inspiring".

Chapu pisses someone off.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

They placed Yuta Tabuse on the IR and signed Bo Outlaw. probably to matchup against Curry. :laugh:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'll go with:
Bulls - 101
Suns - 97

Hinrich - 23 points, 6 assists


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> Chapu pisses someone off.


i would bet some bucks that chapu will piss of amare !!! 

nocioni got quite a record 

pacers-o'neal 
celtics-payton
cavs-james
hornets-davis ?
nets-mourning

i wouldn't be surprised if he dares to piss of shaq


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I think this game will be close actually, Bulls got some rest and should have all the nerves taken care of. Things are becoming more and more clear. 

The Bulls should win unless they beat themselves.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Plently of positive posters, but reality puts the Bulls as serious underdogs. Phoenix was 7-1 in preseason, 3-0 in regular season, league leader in points scored, 3rd in points allowed, stacked offensively. Bulls leave these guys open they will get burned.

Suns 105
Bulls 86

Pax is trying to follow the lead of Phoenix. They dumped loads of salary off a 29 win team, kept their young productive duo of Marion and Stoudomire, signed two good free agents in Richardson and Nash, and look to be greatly improved. We have two younger productive players in Hinrich and Deng, along with a few other hopefuls. These guys develop some more over the next two years, and we get all that cap space cleared in 2006, you can bet we will finally sign a good free agent.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> Plently of positive posters, but reality puts the Bulls as serious underdogs. Phoenix was 7-1 in preseason, 3-0 in regular season, league leader in points scored, 3rd in points allowed, stacked offensively. Bulls leave these guys open they will get burned.
> 
> Suns 105
> ...


Good post. I was thinking the same thing to myself just the other day. This team is being built for 2006. 

Keep in mind that every year for the last 6 years we have had a big turnover in players. In essence every year we are an expansion team. Pax needs to keep the majority of this team together until 2006 when he can sign a full boat FA. 

As for tonights game. I am not calling for a Bulls win, but we do play much better at home. Look at the preseason games and the NJ game. I don't think it will be a blow out. 

True we may have match up problems but they will have some problems at the defensive end of things. Can Stoudimire gaurd Eddy?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Suns 107
Bulls 90


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Good post. I was thinking the same thing to myself just the other day. This team is being built for 2006.
> ...


Remind me to take you with me next time I go to Vegas. Wait... I'm in Vegas. Never mind.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> So you're going to win unless you lose? Gotcha.


Too funny!:jump:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I'm gonna be at the game tonight...woohoo!

I sure do hope it's a good game but I think Phoenix will run away with it. If I weren't going, I'd say 111-89 Phoenix with Stoudamire/Marion having good games and Joe Johnson having a great game against our small backcourt. Joe Johnson is a stud.

As I AM going, though, and I want to psych myself up for a good game, I'm going to imagine the ways Chicago can hang in there. I'm always happy to be surprised by the Bulls. 

So let's say...Bulls 101 Phoenix 97

Curry comes back aggressively and with some heart...he's been encouraged by the first two games and has convinced himself that he would have made a difference. This desire leads him to play near his full potential for one night and he scores 27 and pulls down 9 boards. Two assists, even, to go with "only" three turnovers. Deng and Hinrich chip in 15-19 apiece and Gordon scores a dozen. Chapu plays well but doesn't shoot so much, grabs a lot of boards, and really sets the pace. Chandler pulls down 11+ boards and blocks two shots. 

Johnson has his way with our guards...but his inconsistent shot isn't falling. He can't stop shooting those open jumpers, though, and shoots the Suns out of the game. QRich, also, doesn't deliver. Nash plays well and with fire but Curry/AD/Nocioni make his drive and dish game suffer...he's somewhat intimidated by Nocioni. I'll even predict Nocioni knocks Nash down--cleanly but aggressively--and there's some form of staring match between Noc and Marion/Stoudamire. Stoudamire plays well but gets in foul trouble...many offensive...and Marion doesn't help much offensively. 

Bull's first victory...and the first victory I'll have seen in person since the Jordan days. I've seen so many AWFUL games at the UC.....


A boy can dream, right?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 104 
Suns 110 OT1


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Bulls shock the Suns. So says my crystal ball.

98 Suns
99 Bulls


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

My dear friends, today we are playing against the Phoenix Suns and I believe that some of you will decide to put a couple Sun’s players on the Most Wanted List. Be aware that any new suggestions should be accompanied by at least three supporters. Please be fare in your judgments.

“Revenge is a dish best surved cold ” (Unknown author)


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

error


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*ouch*

suns: 112
bulls: 93

its gonna burn.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Suns 130
Bulls 89

Ouch.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Suns-213
Bulls-8


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hot Spheres Warranting Orbits -- 106
Big Steed -- 97

Have fun at the game, Beale.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Another bad coaching decision to cost us this game? Like keeping Nocioni in during crunch time to shoot free throws during the Nets game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Suns-213
> Bulls-8


Whoa! Did Ditka come out of retirement to play for the Suns?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Is anyone else getting the Mavs game on CSN?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben drains a 3 to get us on the board... cool.

Amare posterizes Eddy... not cool.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Is anyone else getting the Mavs game on CSN?


It's the Bulls for me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yahoo is only crediting Ben with a 2


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL

Amare posterized Curry. Philo must like it after he pimped Curry on the Suns board.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> It's the Bulls for me.



Haha well ****, we have a crappy feed of the Mavs/Orlando game with audio that keeps going in and out.

This is not good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> LOL
> 
> Amare posterized Curry. Philo must like it after he pimped Curry on the Suns board.


We got a guest on the Bulls Board tonight. Everyone be on your best behavior.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

QRich hits the 3. Suns up 10-2. Bulls timeout with 8 minutes and change.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> LOL
> 
> Amare posterized Curry.


Unfortunately thats not the hardest thing in the world to do . . .


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Phoenix is doubling the hell out of Chandler 

And walking around Andres.

Ben's got fumbleitis.

Joe Johnson and Q shooting over Ben and Andres pretty much at will


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Put Deng in the ****ing game, it doesn't take a monkey to figure that one out. Or maybe we should hire a monkey for a coach.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Phoenix is doubling the hell out of Chandler
> 
> And walking around Andres.
> ...


Other than that though we look pretty good.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Phoenix are shooting better than last season..thats why they are winning


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I just thought it was funny because Philo posted this on the Suns board just before the game...



> Friendly wager???
> 
> Bulls take the Suns tonight, and Curry dominates Amare.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Phoenix are shooting better than last season..thats why they are winning


they are just loaded with good scorers. Can't defend them, then out score them!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WHY DOESN'T DENG START!!!!!!!?

Skiles is an F-ing moron.....

He's arguably the best player on the ream right now


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is that a rebound Curry just got, I think he may be turning the corner.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

WHY THE HELL IS DENG NOT IN?!!
Skiles is an idiot. Talk about entitlement minutes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bring on deng!!!!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Bring...in...Deng


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> WHY DOESN'T DENG START!!!!!!!?
> 
> Skiles is an F-ing moron.....
> ...


I hope they lose because of Deng not starting and a lot of games. I want Skiles fired, and 5 game losing streak should be enough to do it in my opinion. Fire the bum.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DENG 
DENG
DENG
DENG


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope they lose because of Deng not starting and a lot of games. I want Skiles fired, and 5 game losing streak should be enough to do it in my opinion. Fire the bum.


You think starting 0-5 will get him fired? Think again.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry's a godawful rebounder. Jeez.

Wow, Chandler actually peeled to the basket after setting a screen.

Ben's making (rookie) mistakes but at least we're putting the ball in his hands.

We haven't really gotten the ball to either big once. Phoenix is doubling them up every time we look for them and our kids don't know how to move out of it.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> WHY DOESN'T DENG START!!!!!!!?





> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> WHY THE HELL IS DENG NOT IN?!!





> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> bring on deng!!!!





> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Bring...in...Deng


All in the last couple minutes.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Weird . . . the team loaded with talented players is playing a hell of a lot smarter and with lots more hustle than the team chock-full of grinders and jib men.

I ****ing hate the Bulls. I think I'm down to my last season of being able to stomach this horse****.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lou off the bench.

Andres isn't shy about shooting it, but this time he made the extra pass. Nice... except Kirk missed.

Deng and Duhon for Ben and Eddy

So much for going big


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, Phoenix has certainly shown they're going to double Eddy every time he gets the ball in the post. I hope he learns to pass out of it. He seems ok so for. 

Duhon, Deng, and Piatkowski in.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls on a drought without deng


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seriously, doesn't Skiles realize that having a good start is an important aspect of winning games. Luol Deng would be vital to the Bulls having a great start in games... thus HE SHOULD BE STARTING!!!

****in- A.... it doesn't take a goddamn genius to realize that.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Stoudemire with 7 rebounds already !!!???


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng Dong.

Some of the most effective players in the NBA are 6th men. The best five players aren't always the ones who start the game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Well, Phoenix has certainly shown they're going to double Eddy every time he gets the ball in the post. I hope he learns to pass out of it. He seems ok so for.
> 
> Duhon, Deng, and Piatkowski in.


Not IMO... they doubled him up on the last play and he got bailed out by Kirk, but still jumped up in the air and twisted himself around all goofy trying to do something when he passed it to Hinrich.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare has 8 rebounds in 9 minutes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Amare has 8 rebounds in 9 minutes.


That's because he's the leader of the free world. And he invented the wheel.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Deng Dong.
> 
> Some of the most effective players in the NBA are 6th men. The best five players aren't always the ones who start the game.


Yes, thats when you have a good team and have good players who can start over the "6th man." Deng is arguably the best player on the team right now, and he is not starting. He gives us the best shot of winning and getting the Bulls off to a great start. 

In horse racing, you need a great start to be a favorite to win the race. If you stumble out of the gate.... its over.

The Bulls are stumbling out of the gate.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

:upset:   

This is so cotdamn unbelievable...Deng is not starting...Curry and Tyson being Amare's *****...what else is new???


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Amare has 8 rebounds in 9 minutes.


Its not hard to tell why. Its the same reason Richard Jefferson had 13 rebounds against us, at halftime, because we miss so many shots.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I dunno... they need someone to come off the bench. I think it'd be Nocioni and/or Curry if it were me, but we're so deficient at so many positions it's hard to get worked up over it.

Tyson with a nice block and takes the ball away.

Pike is in now.

Deng's getting all kinds of (not very good looks). Rookie mistakes... yada yada.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> In horse racing, you need a great start to be a favorite to win the race. If you stumble out of the gate.... its over.
> 
> The Bulls are stumbling out of the gate.


You also need a horse

.

.

.

We've got a donkey


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Yay Deng!
0-4, 1 TO.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> You think starting 0-5 will get him fired? Think again.


4-12 got Cartwright fired

I think Paxson should use the same standard with both, and maybe a little harsher on Skiles since he indeed does have the better team, with the easier circus trip. Suns, and Jazz are the only teams we should seriously have trouble with. I think we could easily compete with the Suns if we start Deng.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, thats when you have a good team and have good players who can start over the "6th man." Deng is arguably the best player on the team right now, and he is not starting. He gives us the best shot of winning and getting the Bulls off to a great start.
> ...


I agree . . . not starting Deng puts more pressure on him, not less, particularly if he's going to be coming into each game with the Bulls down 5, 10, 20, whatever.

Deng looks awful tonight. Tom Dore with the laughable "aw, shucks, the shots just aren't falling tonight" spin as guys take horrible contested jumpers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bulls go small, they get run out of the gym, by halftime.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

This is almost as bad as opening night.

Fire Skiles!:upset:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Boo the **** out of these suckwads.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Woohoo, we turn it over on a 3 on 1.
21-9 after 1.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*nervous laughter*


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pike misses a 3, gets an errant ball on defense, and then passes it off Deng's leg.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tyson asks to come out. Why does he keep doing this?

Boo birds come out at end of first.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Losing by 12 in the 1st quarter to a team shooting under 30% is not good news. 

4-23 from the field for the Bulls. A lot like the Nets game.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If Pike can't hit the 3 what does he have to offer?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

9 pts in the first quarter.... 4/23 FG in the first quarter.... :hurl:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

rough quarter by the Bulls.

Let's hope that is as bad as it gets.. for them tonight.

or I'll be on Halo2 sooner than I thought I would be.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> 4-12 got Cartwright fired
> ...


Yeah, but your first post said a five game losing streak WOULD get Skiles fired. I'm saying it won't. I'm not saying it shouldn't.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

again we could not get a decent start..that will come to haunt us in the final minutes off the ball game.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Amare has 8 rebounds in 9 minutes.


OT

Remember how we were talking about me getting Amare in a sports.hoops.ws league at pick number 14? God damn has he been worth it. In my openener, with Curry, Hughes, and Arenas all serving suspensions, I somehow managed to post 217 points in a 12 team league, behind Pierce and Amare's heroics (big contribution from Deng at the end of the bench too). Wasn't able to swoop up the guy in other leagues though where I got a real early pick.

Now I'm wishing I had moved Curry back a bit in my rotation though, a few line-ups have passed without getting to see if he's improved at all and I think I'm going to get kicked in the shorts because of it. Although I grabbed Zo (started tongiht) so I should be ok.

/OT, apologize


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Pike should NOT be in the game. He's through and everyone knows it but Skiles and Paxson.

Ben needs to sit and stay seated until he learns how to pass, drive and stop chucking up threes.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> If Pike can't hit the 3 what does he have to offer?


He botched a 3-on-1 break just about as badly as it can be done.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Sideline interview with Brandy, who is engaged to QRich. After the interview, Red calls her a "fine girl." Surreal.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Gordon 1-6
Deng 0-4
Hinrich 1-3
Nocioni 2-8

Damn gina, we poor.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

On the brighter side, we're a lock for second place with no chance of falling to third.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> On the brighter side, we're a lock for second place with no chance of falling to third.


The Matadors are making a push.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> *nervous laughter*


Haha, that's classic. Dunno why, I guess it's the context.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 


I FEEL LIKE THROWING UP


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Barbosa is better than anyone on our team.

Anyone notice the total lack of effort by the Bulls on that flat missed jumper by Lampe?

Again, if we are tearing down the squad to remake it in Skiles's image, where is the grinding? Where is the effort?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pike is absolute garbage... no wonder why he was on the Clippers all these years...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

At least they won't score over 100.....I hope.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Our poor kids... they don't deserve this.

Does anyone else think Kirk is getting set and kicking his feet out a little funky on his jumpers?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Pike on Marion..

Can someone be serious here?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

comon bulls lets get it on...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its inexcusable for Curry not to even have a single shot attempt.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Our poor kids... they don't deserve this.
> 
> Does anyone else think Kirk is getting set and kicking his feet out a little funky on his jumpers?


Yep - I noticed that his last attempt.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice play by Hinrich, gets fouled.

Please tell me what the **** was that Griffin?
Quite possibly the most awkward thing I've ever seen.
And that includes Tyson Chandler.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Adrian Griffin can play some D.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Its inexcusable for Curry not to even have a single shot attempt.


He's been double and triple teamed every time he's touched the ball. But yeah, I agree we've got to find a way to give him some looks.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I wish Edward Curry didnt suck.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Adrian Griffin can play some D.


yup he is by far the best player we got for Mutmbo.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I love Griffin's D.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

As I've been saying since last season, Kirk's jumper is not the textbook thing of beauty some folks make it out to be. The leg action is new, but his elbow position is all over the place, especially vertically. It's why he has so many jumpers go long.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Finally, the bulls look like they're putting some effort in.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

In other news, Alonzo Mourning started tonight. He's already got a double double in 22 minutes, with 3 blocks and one PF and TO. As a result, New Jersey is playing at an Alonzo pace, with a fricking rediculous score of 46-44 Portland at the end of the third. If Alonzo can hel hold down the fort until Kidd comes back, the Bulls chances of getting a lotto pick next summer increase.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The writing is on the wall for Edward Curry. Sayonara, tubs.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

WTF! Down by 6 then back down by 12. These guys suck!:upset: :upset:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> The writing is on the wall for Edward Curry. Sayonara, tubs.


Why, because our coaches offensive strategy makes no sense, as allows other teams to triple team a guy and make the offense fall apart. Where's plan B?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry was absolutely ****in clueless on that play... the ball is on the ground, he doesn't dive for it..... he's running with his back turned and the man just drives to the basket and Curry supplies no help D because he is a ****in moron and runs straight to his man right down the middle of the lane (basically opening up the middle for the offender to drive).

He's clueless.... We're gonna pay a moron like him the max? SCREW THAT!

Well.... we are payin a moron like Skiles to coach


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

phoenix is totally controlling us...


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Anyone else notice the big negative swing happened to conicde with Curry's substitution?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> Why, because our coaches offensive strategy makes no sense, as allows other teams to triple team a guy and make the offense fall apart. Where's plan B?



I suppose it was the coaching that just made him miss that 3 foot hook?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> As I've been saying since last season, Kirk's jumper is not the textbook thing of beauty some folks make it out to be. The leg action is new, but his elbow position is all over the place, especially vertically. It's why he has so many jumpers go long.


It reminds me of seeing a QB with happy feet. I don't like it at all.

On that last play he certainly got rushed like a QB... damn.

He's about all we got going tonight though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Just like the Nets game 0-11 from 3 point land.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

It looks like the Suns are running a Clinic out there.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> Why, because our coaches offensive strategy makes no sense, as allows other teams to triple team a guy and make the offense fall apart. Where's plan B?


Coaching and offensive strategy have absolutely nothing to do with the fact that after four years in the NBA, Edward Curry still insists on bringing the ball down lower than his nutsack. They have nothing to do with the fact that Eddy plays a foot shorter than he is.

If at this point Edward's not going to ferociously dunk when he's standing right under the basket, I've had it with him. He brings nothing to the table and isn't any better of a basketball player than he was the minute he entered the league. Some of that IS coaching/management's fault, but that's water on the bridge. It's officially cut-our-losses time with Edward.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this is reminding me a lot of that nets game...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Deng=1-8.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Come on Andres, pass the ****ing ball, you've got a two on one!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> this is reminding me a lot of that nets game...


Is that because we're expecting an exciting comeback?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

through THICK & tHIn


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What's up with AD? Is there some reason we aren't seeing him?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Whoa, Nocioni with the worst not thinking double dribble I've seen in a while.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> What's up with AD? Is there some reason we aren't seeing him?


Good question. Too creaky to keep up with the Suns?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng's gonna have his off nights. He's a young rookie. I'll take that, along with all the other stats he's been putting up.

He'll be fine.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If we can get within 10 by half we might be able to pull this game off.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Good question. Too creaky to keep up with the Suns?



At least he doesn't stand there. ****, I've seen guys in wheel chairs get around the court faster than Curry.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we need to get better shotting...no way we could win if we shoot poorly like this


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

There we go


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Can someone explain to me why, even with three different head coaches and 527 different players, the post-dynasty Bulls are so terribly, horribly, dreadful at defending the three-point shot?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk, Grif, Deng, Andres, Tyson

running hard


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. Every time we do something good, they just come back and hit a 3. 

Nocioni to Deng - beautiful oop. 

QRich 3.

Tyson with a monster one handed dunk.

QRich 3.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

through THICK & tHIn


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are just 15 points behind..we can get into them ...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Pretty bad half for Phoenix. Too many forced shots, not enough touches for Amare. Still up 15 I take it.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Three games into the season and I already want to shoot my TV Elvis Presley style when one of those barbershop thick and thin commercials comes on. Ugh.

I'm trying to remember what thick felt like.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

40 points should be a minimum for half time by any team good or bad. 45 should be the minimum for a good team. Conclusion......we suck, lets pray the ping pong balls bounce our way.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*Through * Thick  & Thin


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> *Through * Thick  & Thin


shut the **** up I hate that slogan.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> *Through * Thick  & Thin


Both teams played hard my man, both teams played hard.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> *Through * Thick  & Thin


:laugh: 

I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Is Curry really a girl?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> shut the **** up I hate that slogan.


Hey, I am trying to put a positive spin.. Like The Bulls Organizations...

I am trying to see if it will keep me from being angry !!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Is Curry really a girl?


A girl who looks like that sure would have a hard time finding any action on the weekends.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

I knew that this was too good to be true...Curry will never amount to anything while he's on the Bulls...we just need to bench him for the rest of the year until he knows how to play basketball...this team never ceases to amaze me at how horrible they are...WOW..just WOW


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Is Curry really a girl?


Maybe that's why he brings the ball down so low on rebounds. I don't want to get all Ben Wright on everyone, but it's a proven fact that female basketball players have to contend not only with their opponents, but also with their own breasts. It certainly would account for his clumsy play around the basket.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

(Kind of in the spirit of the infamous Rodney Rogers game)

*Through * Thick  & Thin!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> I knew that this was too good to be true...Curry will never amount to anything while he's on the Bulls...we just need to bench him for the rest of the year until he knows how to play basketball...this team never ceases to amaze me at how horrible they are...WOW..just WOW



*Through * Thick  & Thin 

We don't need any fair-weather fans:basket:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I thought Eddy got rid of his man boobs.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

*Not Again*

I am going to struggle to get through another year of this. I dont know if i can take another 82 games of disappointment. well at least there is only 79 left.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Three games into the season and I already want to shoot my TV Elvis Presley style when one of those barbershop thick and thin commercials comes on. Ugh.
> 
> I'm trying to remember what thick felt like.


This is one of those League Pass feeds where for some reason they don't allow any of the actual commercials to be shown, and they air NBA PSAs/ads instead. So I'm getting a steady diet of Read-to-Achieve and the stupid "Office Space" League Pass commercials. 

So I'll see your "ugh" and raise you a couple "Jesus creeping Christs".


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I don't know why Chandler doesn't get the ball given to him while he is moving towards the basket more often. The Monster Slam reminded me of some nice moves from 1.5 years ago.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Through * Thick  & Thin


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> I don't know why Chandler doesn't get the ball given to him while he is moving towards the basket more often. The Monster Slam reminded me of some nice moves from 1.5 years ago.


The Bulls just have the worst spacing I've ever seen. It pretty much takes a fluke play for Tyson to get that kind of lane to the basket.

The Bulls' horrible outside shooting isn't helping matters, and Edward Curry's timidity around the hoop isn't either. So basically Tyson's garbageman/hustle opportunities have been kept to a minimum, and he is not at this point a useful player.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Is Curry really a girl?


please, call him _Edwina._


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Holy ****... Eddy with an offensive board and dunk.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry trails off a screen to the top of the key... you aren't a guard.

Bulls are looking sharper


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> please, call him _Edwina._



Call him "The Big Charmin"


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson bricks a pair of free throws.

Andres gets beaten down by Joe Johnson

Curry misses a driving layup.

Curry rebounds and then throws it away. Almost threw it away the time before too.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry comes into the paint with his NASTY lil girl LAYUP....

I love it... :sigh:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow.. pathetic


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Through * Thick  & Thin


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Duhon started for Gordon in the third. Chris can't throw it in the ocean. Quick, someone look up Anthony Carter's career stats.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

why we play so poorly!!!!!!!!!!!
we cant shoot
we cant rebound
we cant defend...
we even cant shoot ft...
thats awfull


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson his a jumper from the free throw line. Nifty


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I tried to stay somewhat positive on Curry. 

But I am really running out of patience with him...

He's a weak a$$.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson showing some signs of life, but he's still flailing around too much


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Missed layup, missed dunk, missed layup.

:uhoh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Through * Thick  & Thin


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Got a chainsaw buzzin'
Who's that cussin'
Eyes start blinkin'
The boys all start their wishing
Left holdin' the bag again
Buring it at both ends
Don't believe she's a friend

Chorus:
Thick, thick & thin
Let it loose now, let it go to the wind
Got my clock tock tickin'
Hear the madame start *****in'
See the boys itch itchin'
Do girls ever know what they're missin'
But it sounds like **** to me
Last laugh mine will be
I don't believe she is clean
Chorus:
Thick, baby, yeah, thick & thin


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

LMFAO @ Edward Curry. What a horrible basketball player, and on both ends of the court.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

:laugh: 

----------

Double team on Eddy... no one moved into position to help him and take a bailout... guh.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> LMFAO @ Edward Curry. What a horrible basketball player, and on both ends of the court.


Cowface McClueless?

Yea he sucks.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Harrington didn't hustle to the scoring table and couldn't get in the game... cut his ***.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Cowface McClueless?
> ...


I'm fond of Staypuff Loserman.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Either majority of the Bulls players are dumb......

or 

The Bulls looks like a very unprepared team each game this season.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I giving up the game at the end of the quarter to go work out. These guys aren't gonna be anywhere close.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm fond of Staypuff Loserman.


:laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> Either majority of the Bulls players are dumb......
> 
> or
> ...


I'm not certain those are mutually exclusive options.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Through * Thick  & Thin


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

MikeDC is actually leaving to go and read this book:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

im embarassed again


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not certain those are mutually exclusive options.


not trying to jump the gun here.. 

but this is year 6 of straight misery.

Is this the punishment for the Bulls Dynasty of the 90's?

It seems like someone sold there soul to the devil.. in 1990-1991.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I hope that actually was the microphone, Johnny...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

. . . while listening to this CD:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> im embarassed again


sorry for ya guys. I know how it is, hard to watch.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Whee! The Bulls' mini-run forced a Phx time-out!

There is tonight's moral victory.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The other really embarassing thing:

Selling tickets by pointing out the fact that although we don't have good players, other teams that come to town to beat us have good players that are fun to watch. 

That is the most depressing of the Through Thick and Thin commercials.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> The other really embarassing thing:
> 
> Selling tickets by pointing out the fact that although we don't have good players, other teams that come to town to beat us have good players that are fun to watch.
> ...


As a Warriors native, we get the same ish. Instead of Thick and Thin though, we get "It's a Good Time Out!" (or is it "great", I forget). I think the ltter is worse personally.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Tom Dore shilling Antonio Davis's screen-setting abilities.

That's awesome, Tom. It's always a recipe for success when you're paying a 36-year-old $15 million a year to set screens in the closing minutes of blowout losses.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

My tickets are like gold.......... 

The Bulls are on the way back!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

phoenix has just won all the quaters of the game so far..now its time to us to get back on track ,like we did in the first game of the season. remember we were down by 27, now is just 22.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> MikeDC is actually leaving to go and read this book:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Actually, I do read while I ride the exercise bike. Last night I finished up Volume 6 in The Collected Works of Nobel Prize winner Jim Buchanan: Cost and Choice.

Tonight I'll be firing up Volume 7, The Limits of Liberty.

All this simply goes to show that truth is a hell of a lot more boring than fiction.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, I have to see this thing through... it's like watching a train wreck.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think Jackson Vroman would outscore and outrebound Eddy Curry if he were in the game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Through * Thick  & Thin


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Another Airball by HInrich?

We need someone who can at least hit rim as the clock is winding down...

Kirk... you can't shoot, give it to deng or something.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Will the agony never end?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, so now Davis is in there? What the **** did he do to piss Skiles off.

Skiles: Hey AD, you're 36, have creaky knees, the team captain and we're down by 20 points in the 4th quarter. How'd you like to get in there and make some hay?

AD: **** you very much, coach.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> OK, I have to see this thing through... it's like watching a train wreck.


Couldnt have said it better myself.


It's like seeing a 400 pound woman in Wendys wolfing down 3 triple cheeseburgers.

you dont WANT to stare.

But....


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> 
> 
> Couldnt have said it better myself.
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Maybe it's because after X years of this crap I have a built-in inferiority complex, but I'm telling you, if you take a quick tour around the league and watch the other games, when you come back to the Bulls it looks like an exhibition or minor-league version of the sport.

You don't see things like Adrian Griffin oddly riding Joe Johnson's shoulder for 60 feet in other games, e.g.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I think Jackson Vroman would outscore and outrebound Eddy Curry if he were in the game.


Is there even a hint of doubt?

You'd get like 1/12 odds on that action in Vegas.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> 
> 
> Couldnt have said it better myself.
> ...


That be more of the *Through * Thick   than the Thin


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

through thin...thin...thin...

where's the thick? the marketing department lied to me again!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Maybe it's because after X years of this crap I have a built-in inferiority complex, but I'm telling you, if you take a quick tour around the league and watch the other games, when you come back to the Bulls it looks like an exhibition or minor-league version of the sport.
> 
> You don't see things like Adrian Griffin oddly riding Joe Johnson's shoulder for 60 feet in other games, e.g.


I agree.

after going around the games on League Pass.... 

The Bulls by far look like a JV team against a Pro Team.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> That be more of the *Through * Thick   than the Thin



Hahaha. Good one Mike. 

Made me chuckle. :laugh:

Opposite of this game, which makes me... weep.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Amare just stole the ball from Gordon and took it all the way down with Ben chasing him like a puppy.

How ****ed up can you get?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

That last possession by the Bulls was just priceless.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i want to cry what an embarassment. why doest the crowd boo the crap out of them?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

OMG..... 

This is hilarious... 

I am checking out guys.. for this night!

I have already wasted 2 hours of my life.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Im trying to figure it out what coach skile has in his mind....
Why put ad only now?
why not start deng?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

B.O.H.I.C.A.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ooh, the Bulls are approaching 60 points. It must be almost halftime...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread has been far more entertaining than this game... if it wasn't for you guys I'd surely be <strike>working out</strike> in the fetal position by now.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> i want to cry what an embarassment. why doest the crowd boo the crap out of them?


Because 9/10 of them aren't there to see the current-day Bulls. They're there because they couldn't get tickets 10 years ago. They're there to hear the spotlight intro and rub the Jordan statue. They're there to see Cuppy Coffee and the Dominick's trike races. They're there to see fireworks and hope the Bulls score 100 so they can get a free breakfast sandwich.

The sad part is that none of the horrible basketball is going to be taken seriously by Bulls' ownership until about 7,000 fewer fans show up each night than do now.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what is the purpose of trainng camp?Leave the guys at home bring them only in game time.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Amare just stole the ball from Gordon and took it all the way down with Ben chasing him like a puppy.
> 
> How ****ed up can you get?


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

we'll never be good until we get some veterans to surround these losers.
we need curry out and we need chandler out.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

shame shame shame again....and there are players making millions


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This is terrible, garbage time or not.

The Bulls are going to come back from the circus trip with a size 400 poop chute.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Was that seriously the first 3 of the game.

my... god

Why did we get Pike again? And wheres the Golden Boy and our top rookie?


Guh. We Suck.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Curry seems like a total bust right now. what a waste...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow,

I tried not to jump on the dad horse and kick the hell out of it. But I must vent somewhere.

Hinrich is our Sammy Sosa - He's either a king or a jester. You get all or nothing from him. Not good for our PG or he is officially our SG since we turn all of our PG's into SG's eventually.

Curry - you are the most useless piece of hype since "bowling was a sport on ABC. Seriously, he will be gone by the trading deadline and I'm starting to accept the truth. He is plain stupid. Always out of position. Outplayed by everyone. He's Oliver Miller without a brain.

Chandler is destined to be Ben Wallacish. I can live with that at the C., not the PF.

Deng is a bright spot, and will be occasionally overwhelmed like tonight.

Ben Gordon - PLEASE TRADE BEN NOTHING BUT HORRIBULL!

Duhon is like playing 5 on 4 offensive basketball. Mix in CHandler and it's 5 on 3. Hard to win that way.

Skiles does suck. The team just appears to stumble and bumble. I really thought an off-season and pre-season with him would produce a real sense of direction. I was definitely wrong.


Glad we have Pietkowski...........NOT. Another useless move by Paxsh####### (Not masking...I promise)


MY NBA LEague pass is Golden. It allows me to follow my favorite team to hell, then switch to watch how the game is really played by others.

Ohhhh, and the "The Phoneix Suns" may be the best team in the league argument doesn't hold water. The Bulls could've play the Mystics tonight and gotten killed.



New Slogan - NBA Basketball..........I miss it!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

And our Sears Game MVP?

ADRIAN GRIFFIN

Great game, everyone. I couldn't feel better about the state of the Bulls right now. Pax clearly has righted the ship.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> And our Sears Game MVP?
> 
> ADRIAN GRIFFIN
> ...


Hey! Pax just needs time. That size 400 poop chute takes a while to build.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry. you're fired


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> And our Sears Game MVP?
> 
> ADRIAN GRIFFIN
> ...


I know I feel humbled to think I've questioned some of his moves.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This was a lame way to spend a Tuesday night. Wow.


"Good night, you princes of Maine, you kings of New England."


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

This team will be lucky to sniff 15 wins as is. Bank on it.

Seriously though, how long do Pax and Skiles get? This year? Next year? How long before we finally bring in some experianced professionals?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Tonight is brought to you by the number 4 


*Greater Than:* The number of points scored by Eddy Curry (3)

*Equal To:* The Bulls percentage from the 3 point line (1/21)

*Soon To Be Equal To:* Number of Bulls losses (by Saturday)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Curry's agent wants the MAX? These guys are on drugs.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I know I feel humbled to think I've questioned some of his moves.


yeah same here mike, 

but seriously i came away thinking alot less of skiles than any bulls player tonight , i've always assumed he was a limited coach but i never knew how limited until tonight.

on a night in which curry got 2 shots off of offensive rebounds , one he hit and one he didn't he got 3 shots against a team that chose not to even play a center for most of the night by virtue of the offense he is running.

bad coaching is the only way to put it.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

These losses are hard to take for me because I really like most of the players on this team. I don't know why they can't shoot or play defense.

I hate to blame the coach since we've already seen two coaches go since MJ left, but Skiles coaching has been horrible so far. The Nets game and now this game.

Starting Ben Gordon really puts this team into an early hole. He shot the ball about 7 times in that first quarter. START DENG!
And don't play a zone against great three point shooting teams. Isn't that obvious. The Bulls had it within ten but 3 three pointers later by Q and JJ and we're down 19. The offense is choppy and predictable. And the defense looks terrible. 

This team should be better.

Keep Chandler. He started to actually play well for the first time this season and BAM Skiles takes him out. WHY?

I'm about ready to see Eddy and Gordon get traded. Gordon is the second coming of Jamal Crawford only 4 inches shorter.
Curry is plain stupid. He may of lost the weight over the summer but he obviously hasn't improved his basketball IQ. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

At least we're not getting blown out by 20 points at home like early last season.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

:laugh: 

MikeDC mentioned this earlier, but I have to add my appreciation for all posters on the game thread tonight. At least YOU brought your A-games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> MikeDC mentioned this earlier, but I have to add my appreciation for all posters on the game thread tonight. At least YOU brought your A-games.


Speaking of righting the ship... I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Tonight is brought to you by the number 4
> 
> 
> ...



lol thats funny..

ok im sick of waitin around,everyone but deng,an and maybe gordon needs to be moved for some real nba players and SS needs to be baned from ever coaching again..everyone under pax needs to be fired and atleast EC traded for this team to ever start to dig out of this hole...


----------



## TysonForPresident (Oct 25, 2004)

Curry had 6 boards in only 17 minutes.

I think only one shot, of his five total, was off of a play designed to get him the ball and he missed it. The rest were him trying to tip in misses.

He averaged 6 boards a game last year in 29 minutes. I'd say that's improvement in one of the areas that he's weak in.

Chandler had 8 boards, 2 blocks and 7 points on 3-5 shooting. He only played 23 minutes.

The Bulls were coaxed into playing Phoenix's game and got beat. It's as simple as that. The coach needed to find a way to get Curry and Chandler some shots early on and he failed to do so and gave up, deciding to let his perimeter players jack up shots from beyond the arc and they also failed miserably.

1-21 in threes.

If you could take only six of those threes and turn them into two point shots made it would have been an eight point game and very manageable much early on. Not only would the chances of making shots in the paint been higher but there's a good chance you could get some players in foul trouble, resulting in more ft attempts and allowing the game to remain close.

Curry and Chandler needed to be established to have a shot. The coaches failed.

Fans can ride them all they want but if the play calling doesn't involve them, especially in a game like this, then you are asking to lose to a team like Phoenix who loves to run.

I'm not trying to sound like I'm making excuses, it just seems like a no brainer to me. Skiles had to know that he couldn't compete with Phoenix without Curry and Chandler getting their fair share of opportunities.

Oh well, off to play the Clippers. They aren't a very smart team themselves and I'm predicting a 10 point or more win in that game right now. This is my first prediction of a game this year. I hope I'm right.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah same here mike,
> ...


I don't know a politically correct way to say this, so my apologies in advance to my homies from Ulan Bator: the Bulls' offense is a bad Mongolian cluster ****. I get better spacing on the D train during morning rush hour. 

It's so messed up I can't even suggest where to begin fixing it.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I want to see Bulls management actually keep a team together and let them grow. There's no way Paxson is going to break this team up even if they continue to lose. However, there are some players he may have to trade.

Keepers-
Hinrich, Duhon, Deng, Noc, maybe Chandler

Trade-
Gordon and Curry

This team needs experience in order to be good. I was hoping for a surprise Bulls team but it's not going to happen. 

Anybody else extremely dissapointed in Skiles so far?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah same here mike,
> ...


Oh don't get me wrong, I agree with you, but I would also not underestimate just how clueless Curry looked out there. 

Yet, you'd think Skiles could at least stick a guy in there who could get off his shot. Or ****, at least run a couple plays in there. Yeash. How frustrating. I can only imagine what it's like to be a player on this team... I'd freaking be on suicide watch. Most of them really don't deserve this.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> I want to see Bulls management actually keep a team together and let them grow. There's no way Paxson is going to break this team up even if they continue to lose. However, there are some players he may have to trade.
> 
> Keepers-
> ...


I'd wager Antonio Davis isn't all that happy with him right now.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TysonForPresident</b>!
> Curry had 6 boards in only 17 minutes.
> 
> I think only one shot, of his five total, was off of a play designed to get him the ball and he missed it. The rest were him trying to tip in misses.
> ...


Did you see the game? Your starting lineup couldn't get **** done.

Amare had 8 rebounds in 9 minutes when Chandler and Curry where in the game at the beginning.

Chandler and Curry got some rebounds late in the game when it was already over.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Why do the Bulls shoot so bad?

It's not like their team is made up of notoriously bad shooters.

Hinrich and Gordon were great jump shooter in college. Piatkowski is supposed to make a living off the 3.

I really don't like how Skiles is handling the bigs. It took Chandler out of the game in the 3rd just when he was beginning to play aggressivley and he really never set up Curry in good low post positions early in the game.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

I just got home from the game. WHAT A ****IN WASTE OF $10!! There were more people cheering for the dunkin donuts race than the actual game. I've just come to accept the fact that, aside from deng and MAYBE hinrich, the players on the bulls just aren't very good at basketball. Its that simple. Some people were meant to be garbage men, or work in retail, or be janitors. The Bulls just managed to find all of these guys and slapped POTENTIAL or RELIABLE VETERAN signs on them. Kill me. And aside from this ****ty game, the MGD tasted like urine. DAMMIT!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> I just got home from the game. WHAT A ****IN WASTE OF $10!! There were more people cheering for the dunkin donuts race than the actual game. I've just come to accept the fact that, aside from deng and MAYBE hinrich, the players on the bulls just aren't very good at basketball. Its that simple. Some people were meant to be garbage men, or work in retail, or be janitors. The Bulls just managed to find all of these guys and slapped POTENTIAL or RELIABLE VETERAN signs on them. Kill me. And aside from this ****ty game, the MGD tasted like urine. DAMMIT!!


When you're out of MGD, tough Schlitz.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Duhon is like playing 5 on 4 offensive basketball. Mix in CHandler and it's 5 on 3. Hard to win that way.


:rofl: 

right on, u hit the nail on the head. :clap:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Gawd this game was so painful to watch.

In case anyone doubted it, Amare is the real deal and light years ahead of Tyson and Eddy (I distinctly remember arguing this w/ Bulls fan last season). Nash really opens that team up.

The offense looked atrocious. Do we run the most simple offense in the entire NBA? I think so. Its basically consisted of backcuts around picks to get our guards open. Pick and roll is non-existant because we don't have players who can set picks or cut to the basket correctly. Tyson begging to come out of games, yet having enough energy to pose after dunks. Eddy facing double teams and have zero clue where to pass. Hinrich taking bad shots. Etc, etc.

Just feel sorry for the guys who went to the UC tonight. Boo louder next time


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Just feel sorry for the guys who went to the UC tonight. Boo louder next time


Better still, don't show up, or best of all, don't buy tickets in the first place.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> Just feel sorry for the guys who went to the UC tonight. Boo louder next time


I BOOed as loud as i possibly could. I was ready to burn my Chandler jersey and throw it on the court.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah same here mike,
> ...


It's over for Skiles. We all knew that coming into this season. Paxson kept Skiles for many of the same reasons he used to justify the retention of Cartiright.

I don't care how many coaches we go through. Floyd, Cartiright, and now Skiles have all been unfit for the task. No one can convince me otherwise. The Bulls run the worst sets in the league. Sadly this still ranks a weak second to the that three post offense Floyd installed his last season (where Oakley distributed the ball from the top of the key). Good god, that was bad. 

We all watch a good deal of league pass -- we know what teams are running; Its the same crap people have been running for the last 50 years. The franchise isn't meeting the bar and it failing fans and players alike. 

Time for a change.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Just feel sorry for the guys who went to the UC tonight. Boo louder next time


and i thought they were saying lou as the buzzer sounded...shows what i know.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> It's over for Skiles. We all knew that coming into this season. Paxson kept Skiles for many of the same reasons he used to justify the retention of Cartiright.
> ...


Paxson will not give up on Skiles now. And nobody should make the comparison to Cartwright and what Pax did with him. The fact is that Pax didn't hire Cartwright. Plain and simple. GM's are proud and Paxson fits that bill. He's not going to admit failure. He also took these actions (choosing players, coaches) because he thought they were the right decisions. I'm sure he still thinks so and that things will turn around. 

That's also the reason why Ben Gordon isn't going anywhere soon unless we have a sweetheart deal on our hands. Some of you can complain all you want, but Paxson showed major faith in drafting a 6'2" guy he intended to play at shooting guard, and his faith won't be shaken so quickly.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Heres my first real prediction of the season:

If the Bulls do not turn it around and start playing below average (instead of miserably bad) there will finally be a fan revolt. Attendance will measurably dip for the first time in the post Jordan era and either Reinsdorf or Paxson will be forced to make a move.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> Heres my first real prediction of the season:
> 
> If the Bulls do not turn it around and start playing below average (instead of miserably bad) there will finally be a fan revolt. Attendance will measurably dip for the first time in the post Jordan era and either Reinsdorf or Paxson will be forced to make a move.


Most of the tickets the Bulls will sell for the season are probably already sold. That makes it harder for the fans to send such a strong message by not buying tickets, although they could send one by not showing up.

Not sure, but from my ticketing experience, that's an educated guess.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Most of the tickets the Bulls will sell for the season are probably already sold. That makes it harder for the fans to send such a strong message by not buying tickets, although they could send one by not showing up.
> ...



It was the empty groves at old Soldier's Field that finally did Dave Wannstedt in. I'm sure most of those seats were paid for. The incentives are different at the United Center -- you don't have to sit through below zero temps to watch a game. Still, if the Bulls are hopeless by all-star break people will stay home regardless of whether they have already purchased season tickets. This will force managements hand.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

I went to the game tonight too... it was really brutal. Just wore me down. Even when things went right they went wrong - Eddy made a couple decent passes out of double teams early that led to missed wide open threes. All our steals and fast breaks were aborted by something stupid - ball off the foot, a Suns strip, etc. Horrible shooting, bad offensive sets, a feeling of despair right from the start...

The best part of the game was cheering for Bo Outlaw and winning a cup of Dunkin coffee.

Arrg. Agree with FranktheTank, too much money for a $hitty, $hitty game.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

double post


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Got a chainsaw buzzin'
> Who's that cussin'
> Eyes start blinkin'
> ...


can you please tell me what the name of the song is !!!

or did you do it by yourself ???


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> 
> 
> can you please tell me what the name of the song is !!!
> ...


It's a Black Crowes song. I found it by Googling "thick thin lyrics".


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You need to fire your stat keeper btw.



> • In the second quarter, a Stoudemire three-point play off a Nash pass went down as Marion's assist. The next trip, Nash's missed three was given to Quentin Richardson.


I know during the game Eddie Johnson complained that Marion and Amare didn't get credited for some rebounds.

Hunter had definately more than just 1 block.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> You need to fire your stat keeper btw.
> 
> 
> ...


If you watched last night's game, you should realize we have slightly bigger fish to fry, but your complaint is duly noted.


----------

